
Show HN: Turn a source image into an animated party emoji - scotchfield
https://github.com/scotchfield/party-party-party
======
bennettfeely
Idea recreated using CSS animations:

[https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/MrLoMd](https://codepen.io/bennettfeely/pen/MrLoMd)

~~~
alanfalcon
Thanks! Definitely using this in my current project. Sorry to my users in
advance.

------
vortico
I believe computer science is a solved field now!

------
beeskneecaps
Fantastic.

------
Jyaif
Uses node? What. the. fuck.

This could be done with imagemagick in 4 lines of shell script.

~~~
mcphage
Use imagemagick? What. the. fuck.

This could be done in node, which almost everyone already has installed, and
whose dependencies aren’t a pain in the ass to get installed and running.

~~~
fao_
> which almost everyone already has installed, and

Nope. Sorry to disappoint but I refuse to touch node with a barge-pole. Also
90% of the systems I deal with also don't have it installed.

> whose dependencies aren’t a pain in the ass to get installed and running.

pacman -S imagemagick

sudo apt-get install imagemagick

Wow, you're right that was an utter nightmare.

~~~
deecewan
pacman -S nodejs npm

Why won't you touch node? It's a super handy scripting language.

~~~
fao_
I already have bash, mksh, awk, sed, vi's programming language, perl, python,
C, Erlang, SBCL Lisp, and GUILE Scheme if I want a "super handy scripting
language". Node is extremely bulky and things written in it tend not to be
well-written. Not to mention that npm is inherently insecure:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16195875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16195875)

